# P9 Covert



## kirkmania (Aug 9, 2009)

New to the forum and looking for a Kahr 9mm. I just like the idea of a little longer barrel with the P9 and my middle age spread makes a shorter grip like the PM9 easier to conceal. Does anyone know if Kahr still makes the P9 Covert? I've seen it mentioned in some recent posts on other forums but can't find it on their website. It looks like the perfect compromise.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The "Covert" line was discontinued a while ago, I don't recall the exact date. You can find them on GunsAmerica / Gunbroker every now and then. I', currently shopping for either a MK9 or K9 (thinking of chopping the frame to MK9 specs)


----------

